

Jester, a Sinatra-like web framework for Nimrod - networked
https://github.com/dom96/jester

======
dmix
I didn't know what Nimrod was (probably like most people), so I'll save you
the Google effort:

> Nimrod is a statically typed, imperative programming language that tries to
> give the programmer ultimate power without compromises on runtime
> efficiency. This means it focuses on compile-time mechanisms in all their
> various forms.

> Beneath a nice infix/indentation based syntax with a powerful (AST based,
> hygienic) macro system lies a semantic model that supports a soft realtime
> GC on thread local heaps. Asynchronous message passing is used between
> threads, so no "stop the world" mechanism is necessary. An unsafe shared
> memory heap is also provided for the increased efficiency that results from
> that model.

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4749](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4749)

[http://nimrod-code.org/](http://nimrod-code.org/)

~~~
rhizome31
> I'll save you the Google effort

It's kind of sad that the act of searching the web is now reduced to a brand
name. I'm not blaming you, I say it too. With the PRISM and friend revelation
I feel it's time to go back to what we used to say before Google quasi-
monopoly became effective and use generic terms like "search engine", "search
the web", etc.

~~~
dmix
True, I use DuckDuckGo as my default search engine but I still call it
googling.

But people who try to change language forcefully are annoying and mostly
wasting their time (see the politically-correct crowd). It has to occur
naturally.

So I'm ok with it being google for now. Photocopying in favor of Xeroxing has
somewhat faded. Although calling tissues Kleenex is still going strong.

~~~
rhizome31
Interesting, the long term perspective didn't cross my mind. Let's hope it
does indeed turn out this way.

------
dom96
What a nice surprise to see my own project on the front page of HN. :)

Here are some examples of web apps which use Jester in production for those
interested: Nimrod forum ([http://forum.nimrod-code.org](http://forum.nimrod-
code.org)) and Nimbuild ([http://build.nimrod-code.org](http://build.nimrod-
code.org)). The source code for both is also available on Github:
[https://github.com/nimrod-code/nimforum](https://github.com/nimrod-
code/nimforum) and [https://github.com/nimrod-
code/nimbuild](https://github.com/nimrod-code/nimbuild).

~~~
616c
It is funny I just replied to your comment on the other thread where I brought
up Nimrod. It is nice to see Jester, as it is something I would like to play
with in the near future as well.

Congrats to you and the Nimrod crew for shining in your unique little space.

------
mmariani
Just the project I've been meaning to code in the language that's on the top
of my list. Now my saturday night is perfect. I'm gonna read this code after
pizza. :) Thanks for the effort!

------
wiremine
Would love to hear from someone to uses Nimrod in production. I'm not familiar
with the language.

------
rmrfrmrf
I don't know what any of these things mean -___-

------
tillinghast
Introducing [random noun] a [random noun] for [random noun].

~~~
bryan_rasmussen
I am the creator of the [random noun] programming language, I am happy to see
that you are using it in so many ways. Keep up the good work!

~~~
tillinghast
It's a very [adjective] [noun]! (patiently waiting for my Mad Libs C&D)

------
saejox
Never heard of sinatra before. Just checked /tests folder. It's a small and
beautiful piece of code. I shall bookmark this.

------
de_monkey
This looks pretty interesting, will probably try and play with it tomorrow.
Are there any uses where Nimrod is used in production? Seems like quite a nice
language

